# Turboing the KA24



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Can you turbo a KA24DE? Just curious, please dont flame me im a nOOB


Thanks, Mark


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

yes you can and it will make PLENTY of power if done right


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey, i told you i was a newbie! JK, i know it is a retarded question, but i was not sure if it could take it. I know there are like, SR20DE's and then SR20DET's and KA24DE and all those numbers. I thought maybe an SR20DE was like, the non-turbo, un-turboable version. OK i am making myself sound retarded.

Another question. Can you turbo it and not have to completely rebuild the stock internals with forged parts?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, its a pretty strong motor, but so your engine last long you would prolly want to run low boost


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

also a noob here, noobs get flamed.would also like to know more about putting in a breather and making some serious turbo power!!!!

i think the basics are making sure your ka24de can handle more stress than a stock engine.pretty much getting appropriate cooling for the engine as well exhaust out.....nor do i know what i am talking about.a new fuel pump is a good idea for your turbo.

it's best when you do something right without blowing up the engine!!!


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Yea, the cooling and exhaust and fuel are all pretty much a given, but what about pistons, rods and other internals?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there have been cases where ka with roughly 100k miles on them have been turbo charged. however that's not recommended. if your ka has over 80k, i would do a rebuild then slap a turbo charger on it. as far as building up internals, a rebuilt ka should stand up to about 350hp before having to upgrade

sr20de is not turbo charged. it is turbo-able but it's not worth it. it would be more efficient to buy a sr20det w/ a couple more bux

ps. sorry if u dont understand what i'm saying.. it's 3:30 and i'm half asleep


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Nah, I got ya man. So your saying you can just rebuild the engine (KA24) to stock specs and it can handle 300+? Damn, thats pretty good.


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Turbo Kit 

I just found this turbo kit for 96-98 S14s. Is there any reason this wouldnt work on a 95?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that's for OBD-II cars. it would require some mods to get it to work with your car.


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> that's for OBD-II cars. it would require some mods to get it to work with your car.


Uh huh, in English this time. JK man, would you mind explainin to me what an OBD-II car is? Thanks for all your info dude youve been alot of help. 
:cheers:


----------



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

Maxto240 said:


> Uh huh, in English this time. JK man, would you mind explainin to me what an OBD-II car is? Thanks for all your info dude youve been alot of help.
> :cheers:


pretty sur6e that's just a newer version of the ka24de, hell im not sure what u would need with that turbo to get it going with your '95 engine.

check out- jimwolftechnology.com they've got alotta turbos!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

OBD = On Board Diagnostics. 
OBD II = version 2 
your car = OBD I

it has to do with all the emissions and engine control BS


----------



## Maxto240 (Jul 11, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the link


----------



## nicholas_brueningsen (Apr 5, 2003)

be careful some of the 95s are obd 2. i have one that was built in august of 94 and it is obd 2.


----------



## Structure240sx (May 18, 2004)

the stock ka will handle plenty of boost as long as its tunned right as the same for any engine. you cant jsut say that at 80k that the motor is not good for turboing. there are people out there with 200k boosting 10psi. also another stock ka with 115k making 400rwhp. a 40kmi engine could be in worse shape than a 140kmi, it depends on how it was driven. do a compression test.

the only difference with an engine that is obdII is the emissions devices used on it. which has nothing to do with a turbo kit working. jsut make sure you get a turbo kit for the correct year so you wont have any problems with pipping fitting. 

also read read read


----------

